
Archaeologists Find 22 Ancient Greek Shipwrecks - diodorus
http://news.nationalgeographic.com/2015/11/151103-greek-shipwreck-find-trading-route/
======
r0muald
A recent AMA with Peter Campbell, co-director of the research project:
[https://m.reddit.com/r/science/comments/3qyhtd/science_ama_s...](https://m.reddit.com/r/science/comments/3qyhtd/science_ama_series_im_peter_campbell_codirector/)

